# Halloween Hits site is back again!



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cool, thanks! I hadn't seen this before.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Halloween Hits 14 is ready for download! Also grab 1-13 if you don't already have them as they will disappear after Halloween.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The site is back for the 15th year! 

https://www.halloweenhitswebsite.com/index.htm


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, but where are they?



lizzyborden said:


> Halloween Hits 14 is ready for download! Also grab 1-13 if you don't already have them as they will disappear after Halloween.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Chewbacca said:


> Thanks, but where are they?


https://www.halloweenhitswebsite.com/index.htm

Hmmm... looks as though volume 1-14 isn't available this year.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

Is the website owner a member here? Anyone have the other volume and willing to share?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

demongod said:


> Is the website owner a member here? Anyone have the other volume and willing to share?


I have them but am swamped with work at the moment. It may be next week before I can get them uploaded

EDIT: I still have volumes 6-11 on my Dropbox account. I'll try and PM links to you tonight.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

This is very cool! I've never heard of this sight before. Fun!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got 'em all, too. I read on Countdown to Halloween that Dan was missing some cover art from one of his mixes. He's got it now, so I would not be surprised if he ends up adding them later this month.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

ACK! I'm missing last year's mix (14). If anybody has it, please let me know. I've got lots of goodies I can share with you.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

I sent the website owner an email and got this response below. So maybe if we get a link to all of the volumes, it can be shared back to him. If I am breaking any rules on posting a gofundme page, I apologize and I will remove.


Hello,
Glad you like the collection this year. Typically I do have the other
volumes available. This year, however, my computer died on me and I lost
all my files. I did have some backed up. I only have volumes 1-9 now...
10-14 got lost. But... I will be getting all my files back via a a data
recovery company. Raising money for that now. Check out the link and share
via social media:

https://www.gofundme.com/keep-quoto...87357246-07beb919756f493b&pc=ot_co_campmgmt_w

Thank you for the nice email!
Dan


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Managed to get locked out of my Dropbox account and my external hard drive is MIA so can’t access anything at the moment. Should have at least 1-11 on an old laptop if I can remember which tote it’s packed away in.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Found #14 after all.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Found #14 after all.


Do you mind sharing all you have?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

demongod said:


> Do you mind sharing all you have?


That's a tough one. I don't particularly like to share stuff that "belongs" to somebody else if that somebody else is still sharing stuff. I did share all of them with Dan (the originator) since his hard drive crashed, so I'm kinda hoping he will re-share all the old stuff himself.


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> That's a tough one. I don't particularly like to share stuff that "belongs" to somebody else if that somebody else is still sharing stuff. I did share all of them with Dan (the originator) since his hard drive crashed, so I'm kinda hoping he will re-share all the old stuff himself.


Lol you literally just asked someone to share these same files with you:



Dinosaur1972 said:


> ACK! I'm missing last year's mix (14). If anybody has it, please let me know. I've got lots of goodies I can share with you.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

ugh.

i hate being the intellectual property police, but here we go again. am i missing something, or is this just a site where someone has compiled a bunch of copyright-protected music and is offering it for download? some of the stuff i'm unfamiliar with, but i have no doubt that ray parker jr. and pink floyd are both protected by copyright.

posting about halloweenhitswebsite.com is a bit of a gray area--we're not making filesharing arrangements, we're not using our servers to host any protected material--but it's awfully close to impermissible, and specifically sharing other volumes definitely is. i think we're probably okay to share the link to the website, but beyond that, let's cool it.


----------

